# my b12



## Exile (Apr 30, 2002)

here's how my b12 looks with my rims. I'm going to get it lowered soon, the springs are in the trunk. 










Bigger Pic here. 

lemme know what u think.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

nice ride.......
my boy used to have a nice b12 but the poor car , we killed it stuffed like 9 people in it to go out one night.....


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

I love B12s in black. The rims are pretty good but I don't like the chrome. Where in Canada are you???


----------



## Exile (Apr 30, 2002)

the car's not black, it's dark grey =p and for the rims the original plan was to paint them gold, i dunno if that would look good. i live close to moncton New Brunswick.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2002)

selrider, remember when patrick used to have the put-put. also black nissan b12.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah i remember .... that little b12 got 9 of us to farmingdale and back!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2002)

oh thats who you were talking about in that other post. lol
he used to beat the sh1t out of that car. and it wasnt even his at first


----------



## Exile (Apr 30, 2002)

lol, yeah...i don't beat mine....alot =p there's a few stories about the sentra going places it shouldn't, getting airborn etc =p


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *yeah i remember .... that little b12 got 9 of us to farmingdale and back!!!!! *


where on LI are you? i live 5 minutes from farmingdale..

Im in west babylon...


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Exile said:


> *lol, yeah...i don't beat mine....alot =p there's a few stories about the sentra going places it shouldn't, getting airborn etc =p *


I have an airborn story too!!!  I can't wait for winter again so I can do some drifting


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

89Sentra said:


> *
> 
> where on LI are you? i live 5 minutes from farmingdale..
> 
> Im in west babylon... *



I live in lynbrook...
right inbetween valley stream and east rockaway


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

yeah i no where it is


----------

